

Hacking Education: A Contest for Developers and Data Crunchers - 2arrs2ells
http://www.donorschoose.org/hacking-education

======
2arrs2ells
Be sure to check out the judges list - some pretty notable folks from the edu
side (Joel Klein, Wendy Kopp) and the tech side (Fred Wilson, Anil Dash) of
things.

